

Joyent now paying people to not switch from Node.js to IO.JS - inglor
http://readwrite.com/2015/02/03/joyent-nodejs-incubator-iojs-node-io-fork

======
phpnode
“IO.js, what’s that?”

This is a hilariously out of touch move by Joyent.

The major concern most people have with node.js is the governance model - the
fact that a single corporation controls it makes a lot of people uneasy.

This thin ploy really highlights exactly the kind of company that Joyent is
and really validates those concerns. They're not interested in working
together with io.js, they're interested in using their corporate muscle to
squash what they see as a competitor.

The worst thing is the incentives they're using are barbed - really they're
just offering you a discount on their products in return for locking you in to
them.

~~~
inglor
To be fair - they have an incubator program they're already running to
encourage NodeJS adoption:

"The company's Node.js Incubator Program is designed for companies, startups,
and individuals doing interesting things with Node. Members will receive
Joyent’s training and support, $25,000 worth of services in Joyent Cloud
Hosting, tools and debugging, access to Node project leader Timothy J
Fontaine, plus marketing and networking opportunities."

I can totally understand why they'd not want to _pay money_ to people who
switched.

That said since Node and IO are compatible I don't get why they'd want to slow
progress like that - they're hooking people on their cloud services (which
will work just fine in IO code) their ecosystem (the package manager NPM works
on both IO and node) and their services. They could totally at least make a
more reasonable statement than "What's IO".

------
ndugger
“IO.js, what’s that?” asked Joyent CEO Scott Hammond in response to my query
about whether projects based on the fork would be able to enter. “This is a
Node.js project for Node.js innovations.”

I think this attitude is entirely detrimental.

------
antouank
At Joyent they still miss the point completely. It's a shame.

------
phpnode
Seems like a lot of people have flagged this article, I wonder which company
they work for.

~~~
palmer_eldritch
When in doubt, blame Microsoft, it's always a safe bet.

